# Very very slim... How to bulk up?



## Rwp (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi

I am posting this for a friend of mine who needed some advice.

He is 6ft tall and weighs and 10-11stones.

He is very very slim. Though he eats whatever he desires but does not gain weight.

Hebos 33 and has always been the way he is.

His biceps are the same size as a average mans forearms.

He wants to bulk..... What is the best way?

Also any supplements to help bulk?

Your help would be appreciated as he is very stressed about it.

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Does he even workout?

Slowly increasing calories week by week, would be the smart way to steadily gain weight.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

splinter said:


> Does he even workout?
> 
> Slowly increasing calories week by week, would be the smart way to steadily gain weight.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

splinter said:


> Does he even workout?
> 
> Slowly increasing calories week by week, would be the smart way to steadily gain weight.


That.

No need to over think here, just sloooowly increase cals and lift hard.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Didn't mean for it to sound like a 'Do you even lift' meme.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not just a case of eating more for an ectomorph.

saying JUST eat more when the chap obviously is eating more than his size would dictate isnt that helpful. (or i wouldnt find it so).

obviously his food needs sorting tho.

a high volume routine with high frequency may suit an overweight individual trying to lose weight, but the dude needs a routine that will stimulate his appetite as well, to help him force more food down.

a low volume low frequency routine will help him burn less cals and use those cals for recovery instead.

squats and deads increase your appetite but if you do too much you over train and lose your appetite..

(of course theres no such thing as overtraining lol but its my opinion)


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Any reason why he cant come on his self?! we don't bite and it would be easier for him to interact and learn with question etc. just a thought.

Like splinter said increase the calories slowly and keep to the basics. Training is a must otherwise it maybe a case of him putting shite weight on instead of quality.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

"He eats what he wants", that does not allow us to offer any guidance at all. What if he likes French Fancies and Kit Kats?

We need an indication of his diet, or if I'm right in thinking he will not be able to offer this, he needs to go away and right down everything he eats for a week and then post what it looks like.

The next thing he should do is JOIN THE FORUM, and tell us his current diet and then what he thinks it should be. This is the beginning of his EDUCATION ON HOW TO TAKE CONTROL OF HIS BODY THROUGH HIS DIET. This may mean he needs to think for himself, a situation that is becoming less popular as far as I can see!

The reason I say this is 10 of us could offer 10 different diets, if he doesn't understand the principles behind him he'll soon get fed up blindly following other peoples advice if they don't work. If he puts in a bit of work and gets a little understanding of things he will eventually understand things better and be able to get himself into a shape he'll be happy with.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

squats and milk routine....google it, get him on it and watch him gain weight.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I would not advise anyone to base a diet around milk, too many people are allergic or intolerant and many who aren't find they hold a lot of water while on it.

Many get fat from milk due to it interfering with their digestive abilities and upset stomachs are commonplace.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what if it was goats milk doug?

ive made the change and its making a difference to the erm quality of my stools


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Goats milk is what I use too Cal, but I don't think a diet based around the milk of another species of animals is good.

Is drinking any form of milk much different from, or possibly as goos as drinking a good mass gainer drink?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fair point, but i use the milk as part of a mass gainer drink not the base..

i reckon the thread starters mate would certainly be better off blending the cals and glugging them down as a form of liquid MRP as its far easier to consume cals than solid food.

blend a fcuking steak if need be, but as an ecto and having to force solid down you are making life hard.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Goats milk is what I use too Cal, but I don't think a diet based around the milk of another species of animals is good.
> 
> Is drinking any form of milk much different from, or possibly as goos as drinking a good mass gainer drink?


trying to buy a gallon of human breast milk a day is going to be a challenge for anybody...lol....we eat the flesh from other species. are you saying we should only eat flesh from other humans?....also most baby's grow up never knowing mothers breast milk.


----------



## Rwp (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi

Sorry Guys - I have not had access to a computer.

His diet is approx as this

Breakfast - Tea and two toasts.

Lunch - 6-7 Pizza / Chicken & Chips

Fizzy drinks with this.

He might snack a little.

He then has a main meal in the evening at 10pm which consists of, Asian food. 1/2 chapatis with curry.

He is now looking to make the change and I have bought him Extreme Mass -

Can anyone recommend the sort of training he needs to be doing along with a meal planner. Or at least how much calories a day he should be eating.

Some of you guys suggested increase the calories by the week. 500 calories a week increase? or less?

Thanks


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Take 5-6 small meals per day, about 2-3 hours apart to keep your metabolism and energy up, cravings down and muscles fed constantly encouraging growth.

Determine how many calories you should consume each day, and stick to it. You must consume more than you burn to gain muscle! Try to consume 40% protein, 40% carbohydrates and 20% fat of all calories consumed.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

A person like this often needs to work as hard at eating enough as someone who needs to diet to reduce bodyfat.

Food types and amounts are required.



Extreme said:


> "He eats what he wants", that does not allow us to offer any guidance at all. What if he likes French Fancies and Kit Kats?
> 
> We need an indication of his diet, or if I'm right in thinking he will not be able to offer this, he needs to go away and right down everything he eats for a week and then post what it looks like.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

agreed... ^^^^

i also think ectos need to train less frequently tho, for me it was the key.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Personally, I agree.

In my experiences with ecto's over the years, there are 2 things that hold their gains back

1) Training too much (as Cal states)

2) Quality & quantity of the diet.

If I'm being honest, the diet posted is utter shite. I mean Pizza's? chicken & chips? Fizzy drinks?

Tell him to clean his diet up (he'll be able to process the food more efficiently, therefore be able to eat more frequently) and start with at least 5 solid food meals a day; also get a good 'abbreviated' training routine together, I would suggest DC to start with, so he can focus on getting as strong as f**k on just a few key exercises for each body part.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's start with breakfast, he needs protein (eggs), complex carbs and some fats. Tea and toast isn't going to cut it!

I usually advise whatever clean protein sources you're eating, double it and have it at every meal.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how about egg on toast then? i find thats a doable option for normal people starting out.

bit of milk to top the meal up for protein..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Generally, Ecto's problem is with appetite. They just simply don't feel like eating.

To begin with I would have them keeping fats & fibres low, as these are the two main "satiety increasers"(?!? - not sure if that word actually exists, but it does now! :lol: ), and once appetite is build up a little, then essential fats would be added.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Determine how many calories you should consume each day, and stick to it. You must consume more than you burn to gain muscle. Shoot for 40% protein, 40% carbohydrates and 20% fat of all calories consumed.

10 Reasons Why You Can


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ectomorphs must

1. develop an appetite to eat enough to grow.

2. make sure they are absorbing the food they are eating.

I believe insulin manipulation is the key to both. Try a dessert spoonful of glucose or dextrose in water between meals. This should spike insulin levels and cause a drop in blood sugar levels which will make you hungry and also help with absorption.

Many bodybuilders use insulin to reach this goal, this is a safe and natural way of achieving the same end goal.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

An old friend of mine used to eat a Mars Bar between meals to do the same thing as you're suggesting Extreme.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

OP, tell your mate to eat anything without a pulse. If ya that skinny nothing is junk, just more fuel that may help leave some in the tank to let im grow


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Include foods like potato,chicken salad, pasta bowls, beef stew, Mexican chicken in your food as they can be refrigerated for quite some time and you can get them ready at your hand, while in hurry.

7 Mistakes To Avoid While Building Muscle | All Notes


----------

